# Mi nueva adquisicion!



## mtbaiker (Feb 15, 2010)

Aqui les paso una foto de nueva bici... Es una Epic Elite 26, la bici es una maquina, estoy impresionado porque a pesar de la diferencia de peso contra mi antigua bicicleta (25 vs 22 lbs) se siente mucho mas ligera la Epic y trepa mucho mejor!!. Trae un SID, desviador trasero XTR, delantero X7, shifters SLX, Crankset Sram de carbon (desconosco el modelo) frenos Avid Elixir R SL, todo esto de fabrica. Primer upgrade de la bicicleta fue hacerla tubeless. Pesa 25 lbs asi como esta, ligera para ser una doble teniendo en cuenta que los rines que trae de fabrica pesan 1980 gramos. Proximo upgrade sera unos rines Stans con las masas ZTR que hacen ellos, XTR shifters, un stem mas ligero ( probablemente un KCNC) y un flatbar. 


saludos desde Nvo. Laredo, Tamaulipas


----------



## mtbaiker (Feb 15, 2010)

ahi les va otra foto


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Enhorabuena!!

Se ve muy chido por ahi... es de "este lado" o del "otro lado". 

Por otra parte, pues como ya descubriste, no siempre mas ligero es mejor. Hay situaciones en las que si, otras en las que no.

Me da gusto ver mas bikers de Tamaulipas, aunque yo estoy en Tampico (que es mas plano y neta no hay mucho donde ir). Bikers tamaulipecos, unidos!! :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

mtbaiker said:


> ahi les va otra foto


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mucha felicidades por la nueva bici , seguro la compraste con Mike o Joe en P.B. no ?

Excelente idea cambiar las ruedas , con las Stans No Tubes fácil le bajas medio kilo a la bici y así usas las que tienes actualmente para entrenar y las SNT para competir.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Felicitaciones por la nueva adquisición. Se ve muy bonita y también las veredas por las que ruedas. Saludos.


----------



## mtbaiker (Feb 15, 2010)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mucha felicidades por la nueva bici , seguro la compraste con Mike o Joe en P.B. no ?
> 
> ...


asi es, la compre con Joe... Siempre eh comprado con ellos... Cual es tu nombre? le mando saludos de tu parte!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

mtbaiker said:


> asi es, la compre con Joe... Siempre eh comprado con ellos... Cual es tu nombre? le mando saludos de tu parte!


Te envié un PM con mis datos , por favor me saludas a Joe, Mike y demás .

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

NICE !!!!


Que padre que puedas disfrutar de tu bici. Padre los colores ( creo que el fork tambien trae los mismos).
No alcanzo a apreciar los pedales..son CB or shimano.. Yo tengo una temporada usando los CB y estan bien mas ligeros que los 520 que tenia y no se me salen cuando salto.  

Cuidate


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

muchas felicidades, muy bonita tu Spe ahora a disfrutarla a tope!


----------



## kromat (Apr 8, 2012)

Muy bonita, sólo como duda, que pasa si toda la subes a XTR?


----------

